# "Windows could not complete the installation" error on Acer



## absolute67 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have been trying to clean install windows 10 home 32 bit on my Acer one S1003 laptop (which came with pre installed win 10 home) since two days. The installation keeps giving me the "Windows could not complete the installation. To install Windows on this computer, restart the installation." error.

The laptop is a two in one computer with 2GB ram and 32GB flash storage and has only UEFI firmware. The usb drive I use to install windows has GPT partition scheme which I made with Rufus.

And I tried firing up a cmd and launching OOBE but that only leads to a loading screen which loads forever. Then I disabled secure boot and that didnt work either. Finally I tried to flash the bios but couldn't do it as there was no any UEFI compatible DOS version.

What's going on here? how can I install windows on this machine??

thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> which came with pre installed win 10 home


what is wrong with he Windows installation that is installed


> What's going on here? how can I install windows on this machine??


and to where are you trying to clean install - unallocated space or have you made the space


----------



## absolute67 (Jul 22, 2016)

"what is wrong with he Windows installation that is installed"

It wasn't working properly. 

"and to where are you trying to clean install - unallocated space or have you made the space"

I tried both ways. no luck!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Acer One 10 S1003* 2-piece 10" netbook comes with Windows 10 Home 32-bit and sells new for about $180.00.
What's the exact serial number and SNID number on yours?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Brevity is OK but all we have to work with is what you tell us


> It wasn't working properly.


I feel certain you can offer a more meaningful description.
This may well provide a clue as to the install problem

One of the causes of the error is a bad usb creation
Another is the USB pen in a USB3.0 port
If that is the case on your computer try another usb port if some are high speed 3 and some not


----------



## absolute67 (Jul 22, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The *Acer One 10 S1003* 2-piece 10" netbook comes with Windows 10 Home 32-bit and sells new for about $180.00.
> What's the exact serial number and SNID number on yours?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


No offence sir, what does serial number have to do with this issue?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The purpose of asking for the serial number and SNID number is so your Acer can be correctly identified and to confirm what hardware and operating system came in it.
This is something that we ask for frequently when trying to address issues with an Acer computer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## absolute67 (Jul 22, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The purpose of asking for the serial number and SNID number is so your Acer can be correctly identified and to confirm what hardware and operating system came in it.
> This is something that we ask for frequently when trying to address issues with an Acer computer.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Got it  The Model number is D16H1 and the serial number is NTLCQEM001709009584S00


----------



## absolute67 (Jul 22, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Brevity is OK but all we have to work with is what you tell us
> 
> I feel certain you can offer a more meaningful description.
> This may well provide a clue as to the install problem
> ...


hey buddy, sorry for the short answer I provided previously. The system was sluggish and the start menu wasn't working. So I decided to reformat the computer.

The laptop has two USB ports. one in the removable keyboard and the other one on the display.. the one on the display is a micro USB port and you can only use that port to boot from USB. I mean when u connect a bootable flash drive in to the port which is located on removable keyboard, UEFI firmware doesn't detect it.

I use a OTG adaptor in order to connect the USB drive, this may be a problem with the otg adaptor as you mentioned?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In case it is OOBE
https://www.kapilarya.com/fix-windows-could-not-complete-the-installation-windows-10

However my guess is the USB


----------



## absolute67 (Jul 22, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am signing off in about 30 minutes if you wish to reply to my last post
> and in case it is OOBE have you tried cmd prompt


Really appreciate your helping hand. I already replied to your previous comment. And I will put it here too for your convenience.

"hey buddy, sorry for the short answer I provided previously. The system was sluggish and the start menu wasn't working. So I decided to reformat the computer.

The laptop has two USB ports. one in the removable keyboard and the other one on the display.. the one on the display is a micro USB port and you can only use that port to boot from USB. I mean when u connect a bootable flash drive in to the port which is located on removable keyboard, UEFI firmware doesn't detect it.

I use a OTG adaptor in order to connect the USB drive, this may be a problem with the otg adaptor as you mentioned?"

And yeah, I tried OOBE on the CMD. It just gave me a loading screen that didn't stop loading.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers - read it - we were both typing at the same time, so I was posting what you quoted as you posted post 9
Don't forget that cmd prompt on recovery is X - on ram drive so to run the cmd you need to change to C on
C:
from X
to cd OOBE

However as I said I will be amazed if that is the problem
If that does not work I would run
diskpart
list disk
select disk ?
clean disk ?

and then when you exit diskpart and select disk to install to
the media will create the partitions
and you select then the one - usually the largest - to install widows to


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that serial number, you have an *Acer S1003-16UH* (part #NT.LCQEM.001) which came with Windows 10 Home 32-bit.
It also came with these specs:
Intel Atom x5-Z8300 1.44/1.84 GHz quad core processor
2 GB DDR3L RAM
32 GB hard drive
(no disc drive)
Intel HD 200/500 MHz graphics
Broadcom BCM43438 802.11b/g/n wireless
1 USB 2.0 port

I downloaded and saved and viewed the user manual for it.
It's not of any help at all with reinstalling the Windows operating system.
It advises to press the *F2* key when the Acer logo appears - if you need to access the BIOS to make changes.
I'm only familiar with legacy BIOS and have never used the newer UEFI BIOS, so I'll leave you with Macboatmaster.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off for the night
This may help
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html

especially 13 and 14 sections

In case the problem is now by chance the drive partitioning run diskpart as I described

If it is OOBE try this
When prompted with error unable to complete installation:

Hit SHIFT-F10 to bring up command prompt.
type MMC

Click File -> Add/Remove Snap-in... (Or CTRL+M)

Select Computer Management (Double click and Finish on Local Computer)

Click OK

Double click Computer Management (Local) -> System Tools -> Local Users and Groups -> Users -> Double Click Administrator -> Uncheck Account is disabled -> OK

Now right click Administrator -> Set Password... -> Set a decent password to get started.

Now, restart. Should be good to go.

If this doesn't work try next step:

SHIFT-F10 to bring up command prompt.

type: CD C:\windows\system32\oobe

type msoobe

enter

Make a generic account and password. hit finish (if it requests a product key and you have one, enter it now. if OEM/No key required, just finish). Set time/date. Finish.

Restart.

Should be good to go.

YOU may get a solution by simply keying the up and down arrow keys on the screen where it reports
Windows Could Not Complete The Installation. To Install Windows On This Computer, Restart The Installation


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> two in one computer with 2GB ram and 32GB flash storage and has only UEFI firmware


With the above I would expect to be very slow and sluggish.


----------

